# Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos RELEASED ** $125 through Jan. 31st, then $160



## StrezovSampling (Jan 13, 2014)

*Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos
*



Available now for *$125* until the end of January, then $160.

A first look at the Women Ah Legatos in 'Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos,' the first module in the Storm Choir II series.



Demos

*Rara Avis *by Dirk Ehlert

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/rara-avis-by-dirk-ehlert[/flash]

Direct link for Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... irk-ehlert

*Snow Dragon's Sacrifice* by Aleksandar Dimitrijevic 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/snow-dragons-sacrifice-byt[/flash]

Direct link for Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... crifice-by

*Inner Pictures* by Hendrik Schwarzer

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/storm-choir-ii-ah-legatos-demo_url=false[/flash]

Direct link for Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... gatos-demo


*Hope and Faith* by Fran Soto

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/hope-faith-by-fran-soto-demo_url=false[/flash]

Direct link for Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... -soto-demo


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 13, 2014)

This sound very good! I love the deep vibrato! :D 

How many modules are planned for SC II? And are they all included? No additional cost for us who bought SC II last summer?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 13, 2014)

JE Martinsen @ Mon Jan 13 said:


> How many modules are planned for SC II? And are they all included? No additional cost for us who bought SC II last summer?



There will be several modules following Ah Legatos.. first, the rest of the material mentioned in the IndieGoGo campaign will be released. Then there will be at least two modules of unannounced content released.

IndieGoGo pre-order customers will, of course, receive _all_ of the modules in the entire SC II series (no additional cost period).


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 13, 2014)

Great! :D I'm really looking forward to the release of these, AND the two surprise modules!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 14, 2014)

*First Official Demo*

First Official Demo for SCII: Ah Legatos

*Hope and Faith* (by Fran Soto)

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/hope-faith-by-fran-soto-demo_url=false[/flash]

Direct link for Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... -soto-demo


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** New Emotional Demo by Hendrik Schwarzer*

"Inner Pictures" by the wonderfully talented Hendrik Schwarzer. Second demo showing the Women patch of the SCII: Ah Legatos. 

Hendrik dialed in a roomier tone with the Decca + Outrigger + a bit of the Section mics. Reverb is Bricasti M7. The other instruments in the demo are Berlin Strings and Winds, which Hendrik reports blend well with SC2.

*Inner Pictures* by Hendrik Schwarzer

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/storm-choir-ii-ah-legatos-demo_url=false[/flash]

Direct link for Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... gatos-demo

'Storm Choir II: Ah Legatos' contains both Men Ah legato and Women Ah Legato.. some demonstrations of the men will be up towards the end of this week.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** spec sheet, pricing, and demos*

Estimated release: January 20th


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 16, 2014)

Whoa! Thirty gigabytes on the first module alone! Judging from what I hear on the demos so far, the SC II sound is really unique. As mentioned before I like the strong vibrato. And the legato sounds silky smooth and effortless in the transitions. It may be an obvious inclusion perhaps but I hope there will be some really deep and bassy "mmm"s as well!

Excellent work, Mr Strezov! o-[][]-o


----------



## HardyP (Jan 16, 2014)

JE Martinsen @ 2014-01-16 said:


> Whoa! Thirty gigabytes on the first module alone! [...] As mentioned before I like the strong vibrato. And the legato sounds silky smooth and effortless in the transitions. It may be an obvious inclusion perhaps but I hope there will be some really deep and bassy "mmm"s as well!


Yes, that´s HUGE... and what will come after that?!?
But honestly, with the fabulous (as you righjtly called it) silky smoothness, I wish there would also be a module with some less strong vibrato!! If you look into the the demos - to me, it seems that they are kinda trying to hide the vibrato with low dynamic.
Just gessing, but REALLY hope the SC II series will be such an success, that they may add something later.

Concerning the "mm"´s - *+1000*!! :D


----------



## Ginharbringer (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** release date, spec sheet, pricing, and demos*

The actual sound is pretty good, but I'm also hoping there are legato modules without that kind of over the top vibrato! That will stick out like a sore thumb everytime you use it!


----------



## kaiyoti (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** release date, spec sheet, pricing, and demos*

I thought that initially about the vibrato, but then I realized it's called Storm Choir, not Drizzle Choir.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** New Emotional Demo by Hendrik Schwarzer*

Here is a new demo composed by Dirk Ehlert, further demonstrating how fluid the legato of "SCII: Ah Legatos" really is. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/rara-avis-by-dirk-ehlert[/flash]
Direct link: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... irk-ehlert



kaiyoti @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> I thought that initially about the vibrato, but then I realized it's called Storm Choir, not Drizzle Choir.



Exactly - the Storm Choir series are focused on a bold molto vibrato singing, aiming at that typical slavonic timbre that makes 6 ladies sound like 14. This is the aesthetic of the product.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** release date, spec sheet, pricing, and demos*

Very much looking forward to this release . Is it possible at this stage to get some information about the total number of modules , content on each , and release order / approx time line to get some idea when the complete product will be fully released .


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 17, 2014)

It is hard to give any promises at this stage - considering that the finished Ah legatos are 30 GB you could imagine the extreme amount of unedited data that we had and still have to transfer all over the world during the post-production.  We will release Ah Legatos, then Sustains & Staccatos and FX - the initial content we promised in the IndieGoGo campaign. 
We *have* recorded extra material, but till we get to at least Alpha stage of that we will leave it in the dark for now. 

As for timing - we aim to release ALL SCII modules in the next few months.


----------



## JeffP06 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** release date, spec sheet, pricing, and demos*

Hello,

Sorry if they are dummy questions...

is the Storm II price including several modules, and which or just Ah Legatos ?

Do we need to buy Storm I or is it included in Storm II ?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 17, 2014)

No, Storm Choir 1 is a different product - recorded with (slightly) different singers and in a different hall. Also, SC1 has only one dynamic layer and a couple of syllables. 

The pricing above is for the first module only - "Ah Legatos".


----------



## Saxer (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** release date, spec sheet, pricing, and demos*

this legato sound reminds me to esther williams films :D 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG5Eglz3WM0 at 0:50min


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 18, 2014)

A new demo for SC2: Ah Legatos by Aleksandar Dimitrijevic with lots of acapella moments. No stacking - decca, balc, and some close mics.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/snow-dragons-sacrifice-by[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... crifice-by


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** new demo by Aleksandar Dimitrijevic*

Finally a choir that sounds like the old sword and sorcery movie soundtracks!!!
I think SC2 would sound amazing in this kind of context: http://youtu.be/onGWF8mz1Zw?t=2m11s

I also think that it's not a wise decision to offer legatos and staccatos in a different module. I understand choir effects and such in a different module but legato and staccato need each other to work. This only complicates things. But after I hear the staccatos, I will probably buy them both. Sounding awesome and unique. =o 

-Hannes


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** new demo by Aleksandar Dimitrijevic*

Hi Hannes, 
The idea was that the syllable staccatos go with the syllable sustains, as they match (24 syllables x 3 dynamics). The distinction between these two modules is 3-dyn syllable-based (Module 2: Sustains, Staccatos, and FX) versus 2-dyn pure vowel (Module 1: Ah Legato Sustains & Intervals). Considering that, the current compartmentalization feels reasonably logical.  Thanks for the interest.


----------



## jleckie (Jan 18, 2014)

Your you tube vid reminded me of a sound long passed by. Miklos Rozsas "Knights of the Roundtable". His choir had very similar vibrato/inflections.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Announcing Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos ** new demo by Aleksandar Dimitrijevic*



StrezovSampling @ Sat Jan 18 said:


> Hi Hannes,
> The idea was that the syllable staccatos go with the syllable sustains, as they match (24 syllables x 3 dynamics). The distinction between these two modules is 3-dyn syllable-based (Module 2: Sustains, Staccatos, and FX) versus 2-dyn pure vowel (Module 1: Ah Legato Sustains & Intervals). Considering that, the current compartmentalization feels reasonably logical.  Thanks for the interest.



Ok then I get it. I thought that these were the legatos and only staccatos would follow. Is there any legato in the syllable sustains? I love the sound of the SC1 marcatos, only thing missing from it, is the possibility to stretch syllables so it doesn't change the syllable on every note. Is this possible in SC2? As an example Soff syllable. Ideally it would behave like this: So-oo-oo-off. Not Soff-Soff-Soff-Soff.

Keep up the good work,

-Hannes


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 18, 2014)

There is no legato in the syllable sustains but there are a variety of syllables (24), many of which work well together. Here's a short clip of the women sustains from the 2nd module of SCII: 'Storm Choir II - Sustains/Staccatos/FX,' which will be released after 'Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos.'

As demonstrated, many of the 24 syllables have reasonably playable and hard attacks, which enables pretty flexible writing, compared to SC1's drawn-out attacks. There are syllables with slower or quite slow attacks as well.

https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... -clip-from


----------



## Hanu_H (Jan 19, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Sat Jan 18 said:


> There is no legato in the syllable sustains but there are a variety of syllables (24), many of which work well together. Here's a short clip of the women sustains from the 2nd module of SCII: 'Storm Choir II - Sustains/Staccatos/FX,' which will be released after 'Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos.'



Not even simulated one, like in the SC1? Is it possible to do those stretched syllables? That's kind of a make or brake situation for me...

-Hannes


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Jan 19, 2014)

Sounds all great, George! Together with SC1 I think I will get a very powerfull choir! I'm glad I participated in the Indiegogo project and really excited that I'll get so more than expected (and I allready expected a great product!).
Thanks so much!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos RELEASED*

Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos is now available *here* for *$125* until the end of January, then $160. 

Pre-order emails are starting to go out now as well.

Enjoy! 


Edit: for clarification, pre-orderers = indiegogo-ers


----------



## HardyP (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos RELEASED*



StrezovSampling @ 2014-01-21 said:


> Storm Choir II - Ah Legatos is now available [...]
> Pre-order emails are starting to go out now as well.


Hopefully also the dl´d links for the indiegoers... ~o) 
REPEAT 
inbox refresh
UNTIL
found email containing "Storm Choir II"
END


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 21, 2014)

*Room of Dreams* by Henri Vartio

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/room-for-dreams-by-henri_url=false[/flash]

HardyP, indiegogo'ers are the preorders  Your code should be in your inbox soon if not already.


----------



## HardyP (Jan 21, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ 2014-01-21 said:


> HardyP, indiegogo'ers are the preorders  Your code should be in your inbox soon if not already.


Yep, testing your servers now …
And I will tell Mike to not support you with water bottles only !


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Jan 21, 2014)

E-mail for Indiegogo-er received.
When is release the 2nd module of SCII? Your 1st demo so beautiful... can't wait!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys, 

sorry for the slow replies. 

@HardyP - thanks for your feedback. Based on it we started working on an update version. I am afraid that we can't fix all the things that you suggested. As for the men range - yes, it is more narrow compared to the women; the problem is that we recorded basses and tenors up to D4 and then just tenors up to A4. But the difference in timbres is just too big in order to make it work properly. 

@NIGHTNEO - we are preparing the beta version of the 2nd module of SCII. It is a much bigger volume which will be approximately 70 GB. 

Best,
G.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Feb 3, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> @NIGHTNEO - we are preparing the beta version of the 2nd module of SCII. It is a much bigger volume which will be approximately 70 GB.



Looking forward to that! :D


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 3, 2014)

Woah, thats a really big download.

Hm... is there a possibility to get that module shipped?
I would pay for the shipping of course.


----------



## HardyP (Feb 18, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ 2014-02-03 said:


> I am afraid that we can't fix all the things that you suggested. As for the men range - yes, it is more narrow compared to the women; the problem is that we recorded basses and tenors up to D4 and then just tenors up to A4. But the difference in timbres is just too big in order to make it work properly.


Hi George, very sad to hear that! And I´m afraid, this is also true for the lower range?!?
Any chances to get these patches "as is", even if there is no smooth transition to the basses/tenors combined range?

If not, I should think about filing a lawsuit because you did not issue a profit warning for us indiegogoers when it was clear that you´re gonna miss your targets, hm?!?  [\irony]

Anyway, looking forward to the update and the next module!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Feb 19, 2014)

George, any info on ETA of the next module?

Also, will there be any "mmm" legatos in SC II? Other wowels, like "eeh", "iiih", "ooh"?

Thanks! :D


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 19, 2014)

@HardyP - Just wait a bit longer for the extra content samples.
@JE Martinsen - having this in mind (^), I'd like to point out that we have recorded lots of additional stuff and based on how the second module goes we will record even more. 
I can't say to you more about the other products *not because* it is a secret, but because we do not want to make promises that would be impossible to meet. So in this regard we would like to be as close to beta as possible before announcing anything. 

As for Module 2 - oh, man, I do think you guys will enjoy this. More information will be given next week as we are... preparing for a release version!!!


----------



## HardyP (Feb 20, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ 2014-02-20 said:


> @HardyP - Just wait a bit longer for the extra content samples.
> [...]More information will be given next week as we are... preparing for a release version!!!


My assumption was, that this won´t even make it in the extra content... so both information are great to hear !!


----------



## tmm (Feb 28, 2014)

Loving SCII so far - the Men's AH legatos can be described as nothing short of 'mighty'.

This was my first test run with SCII:

[flash width=600 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/themammonmachine/bloodless-the-scourge[/flash]

Can't wait for the sustains & staccatos!


----------



## HardyP (Nov 28, 2015)

StrezovSampling said:


> @HardyP - thanks for your feedback. Based on it we started working on an update version.


Hi George,
since we did not see any updates on the legatos - does your announcement of Wotan mean, that SCII will stay as it is now…?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey HardyP,

no, since Wotan has a *completely different* concept as well as sound StormChoir 2 won't be dead in terms of updates and support. We already have another update in developement right now. StormChoir 2 has such a special and unique timbre and is loved by many composers it is well worth more time and investment. However we always first update the stuff most of our users request us to do and since everyone seems to freaking love the legatos we didn't prioritize them for our first major update released few weeks ago.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 29, 2015)

StrezovSampling said:


> ... StormChoir 2 won't be dead in terms of updates and support. We already have another update in developement right now.


HiGeorge,
thanks for your reply, and confirming your ongoing dedication! Looking forward to both now !
Kind regards, Hardy


----------

